# Dubai Resume (CV) Writing Tips



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

In apply for jobs in Dubai, how one writes an effective CV? Is a regular us/uk format okay? I understand in Dubai there are no discrimination or equal opportunity laws so employers are free to choose based on their criterion. Is it recommended to put things like a picture, nationality, date of birth and gender? How many pages are considered acceptable for cv? Is it okay to exaggerate or lie on your cv? Thanks in Advance


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No more than 2 pages.

Don't put one of those cringeworth insincere "objective" paragraphs at the top.

Picture at the top if you're reasonably good looking, don't bother if you're ugly.

Don't use Comic Sans font.

Otherwise, normal US/UK format should be fine.

Don't lie if it's something that will be discovered i.e. it's ok to say you were a prefect at school or something or achieved sales targets in a previous job, but don't say you're a qualified pilot if you're not.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

mobayjam said:


> Is it okay to exaggerate or lie on your cv? Thanks in Advance


Are you SERIOUSLY asking if it is OK to exaggerate or lie on your CV? Wow, good luck to you.


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

Example of exaggeration or little lie
Instead of efficiently entered data into a spreadsheet
Could one put Devised an efficient data-entry system that was approved by management and increased productivity by 80%


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure why not, sounds good, your next job is in the bag :clap2:


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Don't lie if it's something that will be discovered i.e. it's ok to say you were a prefect at school or something or achieved sales targets in a previous job, but don't say you're a qualified pilot if you're not.


Worryingly he wouldn't be the first to do that and get away with it even if he did (not talking UAE here but in general).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You are a liar and a scoundrel. In that order.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

mobayjam said:


> Example of exaggeration or little lie
> Instead of efficiently entered data into a spreadsheet
> Could one put Devised an efficient data-entry system that was approved by management and increased productivity by 80%


If I asked you at the interview; could you tell me details about about this data entry system and what metrics you used to quantify the increase in productivity? Do you have an answer that I would believe or am I going to know you are completely full of cr*p.

Everyone embellishes on their resume, it is expected to some extent. But if you cannot backup something or if you would fail completely if asked to do it when hired, then best not put it on there


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> No more than 2 pages.


I'd say 3 pages is acceptable, especially if you are at a senior level, but no more than that. Font should be a reasonable size - minimum 10pt. Keep formatting simple - the information is more important than using different colours, sizes and borders. 

You only need to go into detail about your highest qualification i.e. if you have a degree name of institution, subject, date of graduation, result. Not sure if this applies for the US but I am sick of seeing CVs from UK candidates who list each and every one of their GCSE (high school) subjects and grades when they have higher qualifications! 

Be prepared to tailor your CV for individual jobs, emphasising the most relevant bits according to the role and company. Don't waste your time with professional CV writers, they don't know you and tend to pad resumes out with insincere grandiose statements (which you are then going to have to give examples of at interview). 

An obvious one - hobbies and interests should always be at the end. Recruiters are always more interested in your experience and qualifications than the fact you like going to the cinema. IMO, "socialising" should never be listed as an interest. 

I agree with previous posters that a bit of embellishment is fine, a flat-out lie is not.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

old thread, pretty sure this dude got a job and got fired from it by now.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> old thread, pretty sure this dude got a job and got fired from it by now.


Ah yes, the not looking at the date after some dude opens up a 10 month old thread to put in an ad (which is then yanked). But sage advice for the ages I would say


----------

